

Python eval really is dangerous - ksrm
http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/201206/eval_really_is_dangerous.html?

======
brownbat
I liked David Goodger's attached comment, that the real problem is running
eval / exec on untrusted input.

There's probably a corollary that no input is trusted.

But eh, I've had scratchpad scripts where I lazily used exec or eval on
commands that were programmatically generated (not entered by user or from
outside programs).

